# Lyft Amp is ordered!



## uberlyfting123 (Mar 16, 2017)

So, is it any good?

Do I need to turn it off when Uber because I do both. 

How long does it really last on a charge?

Just some questions.


----------



## JuniorSF (Jan 25, 2017)

Not bad... but also not good. 

Do you take off lyft sticker when doing uber? Up to driver. But fot me, i just take off amp when not in use, to save battery too. 

Batt for glowstache way better... amp wont last half a day without needing to charge. Mines always plugged in, forgot how long charge lasts.


----------



## LVC (Jun 28, 2016)

I do both Uber and Lyft, I get way more Uber than Lyft rides. I didn't mount my AMP permanently to my dash, I leave it off in my center console. When I get a Lyft rider I turn it on, place it on my dash until the rider shows up. Then I turn it off, place it back in the center console and proceed with the ride.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Useful to deflect police and security people's attention (may also ATTRACT unwanted police attention though)

Mostly keep it plugged in.


----------



## Ogbootsy (Sep 12, 2016)

It supposed to last for 8 hours


----------



## jerseyroots (Feb 9, 2017)

Will this count as 'trade dress'?


----------



## JuniorSF (Jan 25, 2017)

Ogbootsy said:


> It supposed to last for 8 hours


Ye.....nope.



jerseyroots said:


> Will this count as 'trade dress'?


Yes, I've seen it on the guide it came with. But dont quote me there.


----------



## LVC (Jun 28, 2016)

jerseyroots said:


> Will this count as 'trade dress'?


May want to check regulations in your state it may be possible that your state has some regulations on trade dress.


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

I got my Amp. I went through the process of hooking it up right away. Within 10 minutes, I had a headache from the strong Bluetooth EM field it generates when linking with the phone. I then put it back in the original box and am now selling it online!


----------



## Ogbootsy (Sep 12, 2016)

The amp doesn't last 8 hours more like 3 to 4 hours on a full charge... Also I constantly lose bluetooth connections... A bigger battery would've been better. The amp looks good, but not worth the excitement...


----------



## uberlyfting123 (Mar 16, 2017)

Well tested it out.. it's not bad...

Only really useful at night, but for that it works well.

Was looking for a way to make myself easier to spot at night.. bingo! Lyft answered the call.


----------



## LVC (Jun 28, 2016)

uberlyfting123 said:


> Well tested it out.. it's not bad...
> 
> Only really useful at night, but for that it works well.
> 
> Was looking for a way to make myself easier to spot at night.. bingo! Lyft answered the call.


I also use one of these.


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

When you are online and receive a Ping, does the Lyft AMP normally provide a visual alert using the rear-facing dot-matrix display?

This feature, when enabled, flashes quite noticibly the words, "NEW. RIDE. REQUEST.", and it makes it hard to miss a Ping even if the volume is off.

I am aware Lyft has posted this feature as something that benefits drivers that are hard of hearing. But is this feature turned on for all drivers using an AMP?

Turns out that Lyft sends a text to each rider after you accept a Ping alerting them that their driver may be hard of hearing. I am still rolling with it, for now..


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

uberlyfting123 said:


> So, is it any good?
> 
> Do I need to turn it off when Uber because I do both.
> 
> ...


Threw mine in the trash #truth. Probably cost Lyft like $50, too. Won't advertise for a pyramid scheme that sells predatory payday loans. They can find another sheep -- I'm not him.


----------



## BrickCityGrl (Nov 28, 2016)

It's good for pax to see you at night, & they like seeing their name scroll across when they get in


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> Threw mine in the trash #truth. Probably cost Lyft like $50, too. Won't advertise for a pyramid scheme that sells predatory payday loans. They can find another sheep -- I'm not him.


Payday loans trap the nation's most vulnerable in a never ending cycle, whereas you can quit Lyft at any time and get a job somewhere else. Not even close to comparable.

Far as the amp is concerned, you could have sold it on eBay and made a profit instead of throwing said profit into the trash.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Woohaa said:


> Payday loans trap the nation's most vulnerable in a never ending cycle, whereas you can quit Lyft at any time and get a job somewhere else. Not even close to comparable.
> 
> Far as the amp is concerned, you could have sold it on eBay and made a profit instead of throwing said profit into the trash.


Thanks, Lyft -- love your marketing team. Payday loan branches can be found in the poorest communities (where you/Lyft heavily recruit). Hmm.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> Thanks, Lyft -- love your marketing team. Payday loan branches can be found in the poorest communities (where you/Lyft heavily recruit). Hmm.


You've found me out. Yes, I'm a mole working for Lyft whose sole purpose is to track drivers who bemoan and gripe and incessantly whine about how bad things are and how they make less than minimum wage yet somehow can't quite find their way into the closest fast food joint to apply for that higher paying job grilling burgers.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Woohaa said:


> You've found me out. Yes, I'm a mole working for Lyft whose sole purpose is to track drivers who bemoan and gripe and incessantly whine about how bad things are and how they make less than minimum wage yet somehow can't quite find their way into the closest fast food joint to apply for that higher paying job grilling burgers.


Called *sarcasm* -- don't get so huffy. By exchanging the equity in your car for cash up front, you're essentially getting a weekly payday advance -- that's all I'm saying. *surfs up*


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Trump Economics said:


> Threw mine in the trash #truth. Probably cost Lyft like $50, too. Won't advertise for a pyramid scheme that sells predatory payday loans. They can find another sheep -- I'm not him.


Yet you've driven for them enough to have earned one....

roflol


----------



## Whothought (Jan 18, 2017)

I'm sorry I laughed to myself whenever I see a person with one.
Did you get your Lyft / Uber tattoo yet?


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

Woohaa said:


> Payday loans trap the nation's most vulnerable in a never ending cycle, whereas you can quit Lyft at any time and get a job somewhere else. Not even close to comparable.
> 
> Far as the amp is concerned, you could have sold it on eBay and made a profit instead of throwing said profit into the trash.


Unless you bought into their leasing program, then you are trapped


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

I don't know why anyone would use this thing instead of the glowstache. I won't be driving for Lyft much longer, but I see no reason to "upgrade" to this suspicious, obnoxious little device. Riders like the stache, and say so often.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Because it matches color with their app. That's why.


----------



## SurgeSurferSD (Nov 15, 2016)

It's more useful than the stache, especially at night with the color coding when there are lots of PAX looking for similar cars


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

Ok, thanks. Still not interested.


----------



## Toronto (Jul 8, 2017)

Who has a spare? I need one!


----------

